# Don Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisito Cigar Review - Quality made Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very well made cigar with a lot of very noticeable flavors to it, it has a nice even burn and a very good healthy (big) Draw to them. It ...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Exquisito Cigar Review - Quality made Cigar


----------

